# Wanna-be EA



## wralston1025 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello all, just joined the site yesterday. I am petitioning the King Solomon Lodge in Temple, TX. I have all my signatures, have met with the WM and will be meeting with the investigative committee in a week or two.  To my knowledge I could be the first Mason in my family if I am accepted. 

I've worked with a few masons over the last few years, both Prince Hall and Blue Lodge, and have been very impressed by their character and demeanor. I think that sort of class and integrity is largely missing from men of my generation (I'm 34) and I would like to be a part of it and help others do the same. That's what led me to Freemasonry. 

With any luck I will be a very proud Entered Apprentice in the next month or so.


----------



## Benton (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for introducing yourself and sharing your story. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Mar 5, 2011)

Wralston, looking forward to meeting you. I am in Knob Creek and we share the same building. Many are dual members between the two. We will be out at the lodge this morning staining the floors, hope to see you there (o:


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome my brother.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome!! Let us know of your progress and thoughts!


----------

